# Best way to Weston Airport from Dublin City Centre via Pub Transport?



## Sn@kebite (28 Jul 2007)

Just wondering how to get to the private airport from either the city centre or even better, Clondalkin, via public transport? preferably bus or Luas.

Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jul 2007)

I hope you're not getting the bus so that you can then hop on your private _Lear Jet_!?  Is _Weston _another name for _Baldonnel_? If so would the [broken link removed] do?


----------



## Sn@kebite (29 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I hope you're not getting the bus so that you can then hop on your private _Lear Jet_!?


Did you not hear? I won the jackpot!!  No, just a flying lesson.


			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> Is _Weston _another name for _Baldonnel_?


Well I don't know the address of Baldonnel and I know that's a Military one but I can't tell you if it doubles as 'Weston' Private Airport. Weston is in Leixlip Co. Kildare, would that be Baldonnel? I thought Baldonnel was in dublin?


----------



## mobileme (29 Jul 2007)

I would phone the airport and ask whoever is on reception. I'm sure the people that work there would be able to give you the most accurate info.


----------



## Kendr (29 Jul 2007)

Is Weston another name for Baldonnel??    

Jeez, sometimes I burst out laughing reading these forums.  Is Dublin Airport another name for Shannon? Just kiddin, sorry couldn't resist.  

Baldonnel/Casement Aerodrome is Irish Air Corps HQ off the N7. 

Weston's a private airport off the N4 with flying schools and exec jets. It's on the road to Celbridge.

Not sure about exact buses, but any buses going to Celbridge via N4 and Celbridge Road, probably stop outside or near it.


----------



## aircobra19 (29 Jul 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Just wondering how to get to the private airport from either the city centre or even better, Clondalkin, via public transport? preferably bus or Luas.
> 
> Thanks.



No offense but for some one hoping to be a pilot you've a woeful sense of direction, and route finding. Weston (if you look at a map) is between Lucan and Celbridge. On the CIE site look up buses to Weston, and see which goes between Lucan and Celbridge. It has to pass Weston. 2 mins seems to suggest 67/a goes past it. But of course like mobileme said why not just ring up and ask them!

You probably know about them already but other sites of interest.

www.pprune.org
http://www.ifsd.ie/
[broken link removed]

Good luck with the flying!


----------



## Sn@kebite (29 Jul 2007)

Kendr said:


> Is Weston another name for Baldonnel??
> Jeez, sometimes I burst out laughing reading these forums.  Is Dublin Airport another name for Shannon? Just kiddin, sorry couldn't resist.


Seeing as you're a n00b, ClubMan should let you away with that!.
thanks!


aircobra19 said:


> No offense but for some one hoping to be a pilot you've a woeful sense of direction, and route finding.


I guess I don't get out much! Hopefully that will change when I start
And anyway I would probably have a woeful one if i guessed the wrong direction, Is not knowing the way a bad sense of direction? Maybe


			
				aircobra19 said:
			
		

> Good luck with the flying!


Thanks!


----------



## boaber (29 Jul 2007)

Looks like the 67/67A/67X will get you out there

[broken link removed]

Best of luck!


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2007)

Kendr said:


> Is Weston another name for Baldonnel??
> 
> Jeez, sometimes I burst out laughing reading these forums.  Is Dublin Airport another name for Shannon?


Yeah - whatever....


----------



## Kendr (29 Jul 2007)

Yikes.......didn't spot it was Clubman posted that. Think I'll lie low for a bit   .


----------



## quinno (30 Jul 2007)

Any of the Maynooth buses will take you right past Weston (it is located in Co. Kildare, and not to be confused with Baldonnel on the Naas Rd).

There is a bus stop about 200 yards before Weston.

Just a word of caution - sibnce I got the bus from Dublin to Maynooth (a good few years ago), they have changed the road layout slightly in this area. SO I am imagining the bus will go through Lucan, under the N4 underpass, swing a tight lefy up on to the N4 then back on to the old Celbridge - Maynooth Rd. Might be worth checking out with Dublin Bus.

http://maps.google.com/?q=Dublin,+I...295&spn=0.664251,2.334595&z=9&iwloc=addr&om=1


----------



## Bob_tg (30 Jul 2007)

The 67 or 67a is best as they leave you at the gate.

The 66 would leave you a 10 min walk if you got off at Kew Park (Toyota garage) in Lucan.


----------

